
"Why I Hate Django" - DjangoCon 2008 Keynote by Cal Henderson [vid] - danw
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Fr65PFqfk
======
iamelgringo
I actually went to DjangoCon, and this presentation was probably one of my
favorites. Cal was hilarious, but he also had some interesting points about
web frameworks and scaling, database sharding and using multiple db's within a
framework. Cal should know what he's talking about when it comes to that.

It sounded like Adrian and Jacob really took his critiques to heart. During
the "Future of Django session" they said that multiple db's on Django was a
big priority for near future releases.

Other great presentations from DjangoCon were Mark Ram's presentation on
problems with Django, and what Django can learn from Zope's failures:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fipFKyW2FA4&feature=PlayL...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fipFKyW2FA4&feature=PlayList&p=D415FAF806EC47A1&index=12)

Mark had some interesting stuff to say about being careful having a monolithic
applications that's divorced from the rest of the Open source community and
trying to integrate prior work from the Python community instead of building
everything from scratch.

For the non-Django people, there was a very interesting discussion on
Journalism and Django, which talked a lot about the News Media, problems they
are facing and possible technological solutions.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgo8ZCHhMPs&feature=PlayL...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgo8ZCHhMPs&feature=PlayList&p=D415FAF806EC47A1&index=9)

I just thought that panel was very interesting, because the panelists talked
about a lot of interesting problems in News organizations that startups might
just be able to fill.

All in all, DjangoCon on Google's campus was really great. It was heavy on the
technical side of things, and light on the marketing/corporate rah-rah.

~~~
naish
Too bad I didn't know you were there. I would have looked for you... It's
always nice to put a face to names (or aliases).

~~~
iamelgringo
If you're in the area, I run Hackers and Founders Meetup:
<http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737/>

I enjoy meeting people from Hacker News as well.

~~~
naish
Sadly, I was only in town for djangocon. Back in Canada now.

------
tdavis
This presentation was absolutely hilarious. Best quote:

"Obviously a big problem with the Django community is they're not smug enough.
I figured out why. It turns out all the smug on the Internet is already being
used [by Rails]; there's very little left to go 'round. I don't know how you'd
overcome this. You're probably just screwed."

He had some valid points for general improvements to Django, many points that
only really apply to huge-scale stuff which he himself pointed out is almost
never necessary and a whole lot of hilarity. Best Django presentation ever.

Between _why_ 's "Documents Reveal Django Pony, Caught In Tail Of Lies" and
this presentation, Django has not only fulfilled my Framework desires for the
week, but also my humor desires. Can your community do that? (I stole some
smug from Rails just there, did you catch it?)

~~~
fallentimes
I wonder what was used to code TicketStumbler...

------
KrisJordan
Cal just gave a great (also very entertaining) extended talk on scalable
internet architectures at the Web 2.0 Expo in NY. My live notes here and will
digest and add pictures this evening.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=306078>

[http://www.krisjordan.com/2008/09/16/cal-henderson-
scalable-...](http://www.krisjordan.com/2008/09/16/cal-henderson-scalable-web-
architectures-common-patterns-and-approaches/)

------
mace
All DjangoCon 2008 videos:
<http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=djangocon+2008>

------
froo
I noticed Cal's _"Happy Face"_ looks an awful lot like Zoolander's _"Blue
Steel"_

------
0_o
If that link doesn't work for you,click this one
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Fr65PFqfk>

------
danw
I wonder if people are voting up because they've watched it or if they like
the title?

~~~
morbidkk
am sure about your doubt. Who has the patience to see 1 HR video and that too
on youtube huh!

~~~
simonw
Watch the first ten minutes and see if you get hooked.

~~~
morbidkk
of course I watched all the way till flameworks..and his quotes about "most
apps don't reach that stage"..best tech video to watch

------
sdfx
Funniest thing are the charts (particularly the one at 38:00). While they are
probably as accurate as 90% of the charts from other presentations, the "hand
made"-esthetics reflect the randomness pretty well.

------
axod
Fantastic presentation. If only all presentations were this funny.

------
olifante
If you want to skip the humorous intro, the juicy stuff starts after 20
minutes or so.

------
volida
i tried watching the other videos, there is too much blah blah and luck of
focus...

------
e40
If he uses "fuck" and "shit" that much in a presentation, I wonder how
frequent they are in normal conversation?

~~~
tlrobinson
I'd say he used those words quite effectively.

